# Florida Weekend Getaway



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*Hubby and I left for Florida last Thurs for a quick and relaxing weekend getaway. We had lots of fun in the sun + some sun burns as souvenirs! lol!! *

Here are some pics..

[attachment=56219:5373_142...606940_n.jpg]
View from our room's terrace.

[attachment=56220:5373_142...504804_n.jpg]
It was alll goooood BEFORE I got sun burned!! 

[attachment=56221:5373_142...785395_n.jpg]

[attachment=56222:5373_142...247889_n.jpg]

[attachment=56223:5373_142...554494_n.jpg]
@ Tiki bar




[attachment=56231:5373_142...486129_n.jpg]
Sunset on the beach


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:aktion033: You look gorgeous, fabulous, wonderful!! :aktion033: I'll tell you again I love that picture of you "brooding." I'm running out to get that YSL mascara right now- you've convinced me! So glad you had fun! xoxo :drinkup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

[attachment=56241:5373_142...741145_n.jpg]
on our terrace

[attachment=56242:5373_142...044616_n.jpg]
outside our hotel..waiting for cab

[attachment=56243:5373_142...918604_n.jpg]
DH calling the cab..

[attachment=56244:5373_142...179696_n.jpg]

[attachment=56234:5373_142...362088_n.jpg]

[attachment=56235:5373_142...423426_n.jpg]

[attachment=56236:5373_142...706556_n.jpg]
Sand Castle

[attachment=56237:5373_142...953797_n.jpg]
our hotel

[attachment=56238:5373_142...763078_n.jpg]

[attachment=56239:5373_142...356097_n.jpg]

[attachment=56240:5373_142...631567_n.jpg]

[attachment=56245:5373_142...504830_n.jpg]
Pier Park

[attachment=56246:5373_142...465366_n.jpg]
Last Day


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 25 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822031


> :aktion033: You look gorgeous, fabulous, wonderful!! :aktion033: I'll tell you again I love that picture of you "brooding." I'm running out to get that YSL mascara right now- you've convinced me! So glad you had fun! xoxo :drinkup:[/B]


thanks hun! lol..i got ID!! Boo...Seriously, who carries drivers license to the beach? Dunno..not I..lol..


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Alice, you look "HOT" and all the pics look so nice........especially the margarita!!!! Sorry about the sunburn.....no FUN!!!! You husband is a DOLL, you both compliment each other!!!! Now, do you feel refreshed and ready to get back to studying??? You haven't had your test yet for the bar or did I miss that???


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh what a great trip for you!!!!!
Yummmmmm to the oysters on the half shell...my favorite.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822038


> Oh Alice, you look "HOT" and all the pics look so nice........especially the margarita!!!! Sorry about the sunburn.....no FUN!!!! You husband is a DOLL, you both compliment each other!!!! Now, do you feel refreshed and ready to get back to studying??? You haven't had your test yet for the bar or did I miss that???[/B]


Thank you Dianne! I took that dreadful exam at end of July already..thank goodness!! That was just a miserable experience I pray to never ever repeat, ever again! lol!! I start work in Sept!
Thank you for your kind words about my hubby..I will tell him!  


QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 25 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822039


> Oh what a great trip for you!!!!!
> Yummmmmm to the oysters on the half shell...my favorite.[/B]


Thanks Marsha..I LOVE oysters on the half shell too...w/ a little horse radish and Tabasco!! yum!! haha


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm laughing about Dianne putting the "HOT" in quotation marks...Don't get me wrong, I totally "agree." :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Beautiful pics and beautiful you! What part of Florida was that?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sophia, LOL!!! thats b/c you saw the lobster (aka, me) pics!! :HistericalSmiley: :chili:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 25 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822045


> Beautiful pics and beautiful you! What part of Florida was that?[/B]


thanks Brit! it was Panama City Beach.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I must pay homage to my BEST FRIEND for the past few days....

[attachment=56247:5533_141...816350_n.jpg]

Thank you too all the ladies on SM who suggested Aloe + Advil for me via Facebook!!

I took Advil and drank a whole bunch of Margaritas, not sure which numb the pain....lol...I think that was a REALLY BAD thing to do for my liver!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh goodness Alice, you are a GODDESS . . . .killer body and gorgeous face :chili: . . . . . and I have to say yummmm-oooo on those raw oysters . . . I could eat a couple of dozens. :wub: 

I hope that burn did not hurt as bad as it looks :w00t:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Alice, 

I have had my fair share of sunburns (super fair skin). Banana Boat makes a great spray on aloe. It is less greasy then the gel and because its a spray, it doesn't sting when you put it on. If you can find some at your local drug store I HIGHLY suggest you get it. 

It looks like you had a fantastic vacation and you absolutly deserved it! Enjoy the rest of August - September is just around the corner 

Erin


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so glad you had beautiful weather while you were there! Duane Reade should give you some free aloe cream.. after all your face is still all over the pharmacy counter


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

those pics are amazing Alice! So glad you had fun and sorry about the sunburn. I hate those!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822054


> oh goodness Alice, you are a GODDESS . . . .killer body and gorgeous face :chili: . . . . . and I have to say yummmm-oooo on those raw oysters . . . I could eat a couple of dozens. :wub:
> 
> I hope that burn did not hurt as bad as it looks :w00t:[/B]


Thank you Des! I guess you are another sea food lover huh! :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822074


> Alice,
> 
> I have had my fair share of sunburns (super fair skin). Banana Boat makes a great spray on aloe. It is less greasy then the gel and because its a spray, it doesn't sting when you put it on. If you can find some at your local drug store I HIGHLY suggest you get it.[/B]


Thanks for the suggestion Erin! They didnt have Banana Boat at the hotel so I bought whatever brand they carried.. B)


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 25 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822080


> I'm so glad you had beautiful weather while you were there! Duane Reade should give you some free aloe cream.. after all your face is still all over the pharmacy counter [/B]


LOL..i should at least get employee discount!!

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 25 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822086


> those pics are amazing Alice! So glad you had fun and sorry about the sunburn. I hate those![/B]


Thanks Stacy..I have been peeling like crazy too...not very attractive at all! Now I know what it feels like to shed..LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pictures are beautiful. So glad you shared with us.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, yeah, you better start to work off those calories, you fat pig. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

You look GORGEOUS, Alice! I'm so glad you had such a fun getaway. I'm jealous of the oysters, too. But I thought you weren't supposed to eat them in months that don't have an R in them. Or, is that an old wives tale?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Alice you are way to spoiled  God blessed you with beauty inside as well as outside. Your such a sweetheart. I wish I could have a vaction at the beach  Love your clothes.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics! Glad you got some sun and had time to relax!


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.  Love your maxi dress.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

looks like you had a great time!! You both look great!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL pics!!! What a fabulous vacation. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Alice your pictures are fabulous! And you look amazing. Panama City! Joel lived there for 8 years. It looks like you had an amazing time. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Kisses & hugs to Mia.

xxoo Auntie L


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Gorgeous beach, fantastic food & drink,handsome guy & beautiful you, glad you had a great vacation,except for the sunburn part.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How am I jealous of you. Let me count the ways. Gorgeous, brains, handsome husband, great vacation and the cutest Maltese ever. :angry: Too bad you're so darn nice!!! :biggrin: I could really hate you...never!! :hugging:. So glad you had a great time. It looked, and tasted fabulous from the pix. I'm a redhead so had my share of sunburns where even the sheets hurt in bed. So where was Mia during all this? :Sunny Smile:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

1. Great photos!!!!
2. You are absolutely _*BEAUTIFUL!*_!!! period.
3. Great looking couple!!
4. I love your dresses and your peep toe shoes!
5. I love Florida beaches!
6. Looks like a GREAT vacation!!


Was Mia at home?

PS- at least your face wasn't sunburned!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 26 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822265


> How am I jealous of you. Let me count the ways...[/B]



LOL! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 26 2009, 12:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822293


> 1. Great photos!!!!
> 2. You are absolutely _*BEAUTIFUL!*_!!! period.
> 3. Great looking couple!!
> 4. I love your dresses and your peep toe shoes!
> ...


Thanks babe! You are too sweet!

My DH is responsible for the good pictures. I dont understand angles and perspectives so all my pics are really bad..lol..thats when he took over the picture taking duties..hehe..
As for the shoes, I actually packed 4 pairs of Loubs for the trip! my DH was like "where do you think you are going?!? We are going to the beach!" lol..he thought I was nuts! (probably right too) Oh wells, I bought them anyways..and only wore 1 pair the whole time for like 4 hrs. DH was sooo annoyed b/c HE had to carry them all...lol!! Yay for hubbies! :biggrin: 

the only reason why my face wasnt burned was b/c i was wearing a hat and my moisturizer had SPF 15. otherwise i would burn just as badly on my face too! 

Mia was staying with my mother in law during this time.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (christyg1022 @ Aug 25 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822116


> Pictures are beautiful. So glad you shared with us.[/B]


Thanks for letting me share!


QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 25 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822133


> Alice you are way to spoiled  God blessed you with beauty inside as well as outside. Your such a sweetheart. I wish I could have a vaction at the beach  Love your clothes.[/B]


Aww Paula! Thank you for being so kind. I am not sure if I am that deserving but thank you regardless!! 

QUOTE (flgurl69 @ Aug 25 2009, 09:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822207


> Great pics! Thanks for sharing.  Love your maxi dress.[/B]


thanks!! i got it there on final sale too!

QUOTE (miko's mommy @ Aug 25 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822228


> looks like you had a great time!! You both look great![/B]


thanks!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 25 2009, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822132


> Oh, yeah, you better start to work off those calories, you fat pig. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
> 
> You look GORGEOUS, Alice! I'm so glad you had such a fun getaway. I'm jealous of the oysters, too. But I thought you weren't supposed to eat them in months that don't have an R in them. Or, is that an old wives tale?[/B]


Thank you!! Oh gosh, I dont know about the Oyster thing, I never heard of it, did I commit a faux paus? Probably! Wouldnt be the first time! hehe..I am sure you know more about it than I..I was just a really hungry person! lol...


QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 25 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822186


> Great pics! Glad you got some sun and had time to relax! [/B]


Thanks Tammy!

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Aug 25 2009, 10:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822238


> BEAUTIFUL pics!!! What a fabulous vacation. Thanks for sharing! [/B]


Thank you! 

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Aug 25 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822254


> Alice your pictures are fabulous! And you look amazing. Panama City! Joel lived there for 8 years. It looks like you had an amazing time.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Kisses & hugs to Mia.
> ...


Thanks Auntie, I miss you and Moxie!! Little Moxie turned 2 eh? Time flies!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What wonderful pictures. Looks like you had a great time. When will you get the results of the bar or have you already?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 25 2009, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822263


> Gorgeous beach, fantastic food & drink,handsome guy & beautiful you, glad you had a great vacation,except for the sunburn part. [/B]


Thank you! I will tell hubby you said so..hehe..I am sure he will be very happy!  

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 25 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822265


> How am I jealous of you. Let me count the ways. Gorgeous, brains, handsome husband, great vacation and the cutest Maltese ever. :angry: Too bad you're so darn nice!!! :biggrin: I could really hate you...never!! :hugging:. So glad you had a great time. It looked, and tasted fabulous from the pix. I'm a redhead so had my share of sunburns where even the sheets hurt in bed. So where was Mia during all this? :Sunny Smile:[/B]


Oh Sue!! Gosh, you are too kind, I need to do this :blush: then this :brownbag: It was my own fault b/c I didnt realize how strong the sun was going to be even if I am in the ocean. I simply didnt reapply enough so I had to pay for it! I am peeling like crazy now too..very unsightly! lol..
Mia is wondering why her mommy is shedding everywhere...LOL..

Mia was staying with my mother in law this time. Usually she stays at my mom's home but since my mother in law was in town, she volunteered. Mia was super spoiled while there, I was afraid she wouldnt want to come home with me! That would suck b/c I missed her so much!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 26 2009, 12:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822306


> What wonderful pictures. Looks like you had a great time. When will you get the results of the bar or have you already?[/B]


thank you!! I have to wait until November unfortunately!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alice, the pictures are BEAUTIFUL ... you are BEAUTIFUL ... and, your husband is HANDSOME! You make a great looking couple!

The picture of you walking out into the ocean (I think the 4th photo down) is stunningly beautiful. You, the ocean and it's waves, and the clear blue sky with the white clouds ... all stunningly beautiful! 

Now I have a question for you, gorgeous young lady. Did you really eat some of that Key Lime pie??  

I'm happy for you that you got to spend some time away after taking those fun bar exams. You deserve it soooo much!

Thanks for sharing the pictures, Alice.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 26 2009, 01:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822328


> Alice, the pictures are BEAUTIFUL ... you are BEAUTIFUL ... and, your husband is HANDSOME! You make a great looking couple!
> 
> *The picture of you walking out into the ocean (I think the 4th photo down) is stunningly beautiful*. You, the ocean and it's waves, and the clear blue sky with the white clouds ... all stunningly beautiful!
> 
> ...



I love that picture as well. Just beuautiful. Just gorgeous pictures and looks like just a wonderful getaway!!
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Love the pics Alice.... :wub: :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Alice! You are SO PRETTY!! Glad you had fun, those oysters look delicious!

Love (and super jealous of) the Louboutins btw! :biggrin:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

what amazing pics! looks like it was exactly the relaxing vacation you needed after all your studying. i'm glad you had such a good time, and were able to escape for a few days. 

the story about your hubby carrying all your shoes is hilarious. i've had bfs say that to me as well, and i always try to wear them all out of spite, even if it is just for an hour or two so i can avoid that dreaded i told you so  . men just don't understand, do they? haha

and i have to say, you are absolutely STUNNING. gorgeous! and your sense of style rocks haha. love the bags, the dresses, the shoes :wub: - you and your hubby are a fantastic looking couple. that pic of you walking on the beach is so pretty

i hope the sunburn is getting better! thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Alice,



I just loved EVERYTHING and EVERYONE in the pics!!!!!!!!!!! You are smokin girl :biggrin: Beautiful photos.
You have great taste :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are a gorgeous beautiful woman. You earned that vacation after just finishing school and the board congratulations. I don't mean to be rude but you are so exotic looking could you share what your ethnic background is? If you do not want to share that is fine just ignore the question.

Since you don't have your bar exam results what kind of work will you be doing in September?

Thank you for sharing your stunning pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alice, I really enjoyed your pictures!!! The camera LOVES you, that's for sure! I'm so glad you had a good weekend, you deserve it after working so hard! 

....ummm....you mean I'm supposed to be working off calories every time I take a drink? .....ummmm, then I'd never have time to come on SM!!!! :w00t: :smstarz: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks like you and your d/h had a great vacation.....very pretty pictures. I grew up in PC Beach.....the home of the World's Most Beautiful Beaches.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 26 2009, 01:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822328


> Now I have a question for you, gorgeous young lady. Did you really eat some of that Key Lime pie?? [/B]


Thank you so much Marie! The Key Lime pie was delicious but to be honest, I only had 1 bite. lol. :brownbag: 

QUOTE (Allheart @ Aug 26 2009, 03:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822336


> I love that picture as well. Just beuautiful. Just gorgeous pictures and looks like just a wonderful getaway!!
> Thanks so much for sharing.[/B]


Thank you Christine

QUOTE (kathym @ Aug 26 2009, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822378


> Love the pics Alice.... :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Aug 26 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822401


> Alice! You are SO PRETTY!! Glad you had fun, those oysters look delicious!
> 
> Love (and super jealous of) the Louboutins btw! :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks Diana!!  

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Aug 26 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822403


> the story about your hubby carrying all your shoes is hilarious. i've had bfs say that to me as well, and i always try to wear them all out of spite, even if it is just for an hour or two so i can avoid that dreaded i told you so  . men just don't understand, do they? haha[/B]


thanks hunnie! And I agree, men don't understand that we need to be PREPARED when we pack, which means shoe(s)_ plural_! LOL!! Or maybe they do get it but just dont want the duty to carry them all...lol!! <<high five>> :drinkup: 

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Aug 26 2009, 05:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822511


> I just loved EVERYTHING and EVERYONE in the pics!!!!!!!!!!! You are smokin girl :biggrin: Beautiful photos.
> You have great taste :Sunny Smile:[/B]


Thank you so much!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 26 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822535


> Alice, I really enjoyed your pictures!!! The camera LOVES you, that's for sure! I'm so glad you had a good weekend, you deserve it after working so hard!
> 
> ....ummm....you mean I'm supposed to be working off calories every time I take a drink? .....ummmm, then I'd never have time to come on SM!!!! :w00t: :smstarz: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Thank you Pat!! You make AWESOME margaritas...hehe..I remember!!


QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 26 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822586


> Looks like you and your d/h had a great vacation.....very pretty pictures. I grew up in PC Beach.....the home of the World's Most Beautiful Beaches.[/B]


Thank you so much...you are very lucky to grow up there! The beach is gorgeous!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 26 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822520


> You are a gorgeous beautiful woman. You earned that vacation after just finishing school and the board congratulations. I don't mean to be rude but you are so exotic looking could you share what your ethnic background is? If you do not want to share that is fine just ignore the question.
> 
> Since you don't have your bar exam results what kind of work will you be doing in September?
> 
> Thank you for sharing your stunning pictures.[/B]


Thank you Deborah! I dont mind you asking and I dont think its rude. Actually, I get that question ALOT! Even from Asians. I guess I confuse people, even my own..LOL :HistericalSmiley: 


Here it goes: Caucasians seem to always guess I am either Japanese, or mixed. If I say neither they say I am Filipino. If I say no then they say Korean...hehe..But, here the kicker: The Koreans think I am Korean!_ the Chinese think I am Korean too! _LOL! I have to convince Chinese pp that I am one of them but they still think I am Korean. LOL!!! :blink: :HistericalSmiley: But actually I am Chinese and Taiwanese. Did I lose you yet? :w00t: I dont know why my own people dont think I am part of them (lol) but maybe its my eyes. People always say its the eyes but I got them from my mom. 

To answer your 2nd question, In the law profession, majority of law graduates take the July bar exam and do not find out results until a couple of months (some states with less exam takers are sooner) b/c of the sheer volume of the exams that the Board has to grade. But most of us who have job offers can start working under supervision of licensed attorneys. In most law firms, each yr's incoming new attorneys are all new graduates who have taken the exam but awaiting results. They do the exact same work as attorneys but must show all work for senior Partner (licensed attorneys) approval. We can not "practice" law on our own yet but can do so under supervision. That is how the overwhelming majority, if not all, law firms operate. I see it as part of the rite of passage as an attorney. I believe in some states, even 3rd yr law students can represent clients under licensed attorney supervision. I know in D.C. a 3L can go to court under supervision. So I start working in Sept (next week, yikes) and I am excited +nervous.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 26 2009, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822640


> Here it goes: Caucasians seem to always guess I am either Japanese, or mixed. If I say neither they say I am Filipino. If I say no then they say Korean...hehe..But, here the kicker: The Koreans think I am Korean!_ the Chinese think I am Korean too! _LOL! I have to convince Chinese pp that I am one of them but they still think I am Korean. LOL!!! :blink: :HistericalSmiley: But actually I am Chinese and Taiwanese. Did I lose you yet? :w00t: I dont know why my own people dont think I am part of them (lol) but maybe its my eyes. People always say its the eyes but I got them from my mom.[/B]


LOL I'm Chinese too and I frequently have to convince Koreans and Chinese alike that I'm Chinese and not Korean. Even when I was in China and I was speaking fluent Chinese they asked me if I was from Korea or Singapore. It takes awhile to convince people that you do know where your roots are :smheat: I know how you feel, Alice.

Btw, congrats and good luck next week starting your new job!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^haha...Thank you sista! :hugging:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I coached an Odyssey of the Mind team a few years ago and we had a Korean girl on the team. We were at a restaurant and a discussion of ethnic backgrounds came up. I thought I was going to have to step in because the kids said that all Asian people were the same. This young lady gave them all heck as she explained the differences between the different types of Asian people. She was so upset that she would be confused with any group other than Korean.

Good luck on your new job. :Good luck: 

Oh you need your husband to take pictures of your baby. I think the picture you have up has been there for a while.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Haha...yea, I can see that scenario come up. I guess its analogous to people who are not familiar with Maltese thinking all Maltese dogs look the same, but we on SM can tell the difference! 
Chinese is complex b/c we have 56 ethnic groups, Han being the majority. But even within Han group, those from the North look very different from those from the South. I think that is due to geography and evolution. My dad's side is from the North, and if you ever go to Northern China (Beijing, Xian Dong, for example) people are very tall and have high nose bridges, etc. It is closer to Mongolia and Russia. Southerners look different. Historically it was the Southern Chinese who emigrated to the USA (Cantonese) first, hence why the traditional/ usual image of Chinese in Western world is of that Southern Chinese (Han) look. But if you ever visit China, I bet you will see Chinese pp there that dont look like the usual image of Chinese that you see here. hehe..
My dad side is from Northern China but my mom's side is half Taiwanese..so Im "mixed" in that way. LOL.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Alice, you are seriously DROP DEAD GORGEOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub: I envy you! You look amazingly tall!

I hope your trip was as great as you and your hubby looked! :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What beautiful pics ....my type of getaway.


----------

